# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Tom King Spoiler - News Of The World

## Richie_lecturer

Ken Farrington, Tom King, is leaving Emmerdale. Tom will die either by falling through a church window or being shot. This will leave only Matthew and Carl King in the show.

----------


## Jojo

Sorry Richie - Intosoap beat you to it here

Closing..

----------

